# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry tub inside cabinet

## DiverDan

I am doing a full kitchen and laundry renovation, combining the two rooms to allow the kitchen to be expanded, and getting rid of the 80's -90's style. 
I'm planning a European style laundry with the washing machine exposed to the kitchen but the laundry tub will be in a tall cabinet right next to the washing machine.  
I'm wondering if there are any legal issues or gotchas with this type of arrangement?

----------


## Marc

Don't think so, and you can always wash the dishes in the washing machine!  :Smilie:

----------


## DiverDan

Thanks. I've posted a layout of the kitchen on the Kitchens thread for additional other feedback.

----------


## toooldforthis

I've seen that stuffed up by using a poor choice of doors on the cabinet.
think about how it look/work when the door is open, cause usually it is kept open for a while?
ie roller door? single or double door? open 90deg or 180deg ...

----------


## manofaus

ive just done my 'euro laundry' in the cheapo bunnings kitchen. My laundry space is 1500 wide, 600 deep and 2.1 to 2.2 high. I put in a 600 kitchen cabinet and a drop in laundry tub. An overhead cabinet above that. I used the same benchtop and doors as the kitchen. It blends well. The washing machine area is 800 deep (stole some from the linen cabinet behind.) This helps with the hoses and taps. The taps are above the washing machine easily accessed if I have a hose fail. I hung the dryer from the wall and have a washing machine with a split top. Today I just waterproofed the area around the washing machine, ready to tile. Using the off cuts of the bench top I am going to make a drop in top for the laundry tub.
So considerations are, water to the washing machine and also the drain for the washing machine. The washing machines I have owned all needed to have the drain 'drop' into a receiver at the top of the tub. If you had the tub in a cabinet you would need to find something else to do with it.  If you were to put the tub in a cabinet you will find that it could be dark in there. I will post pics in a week or so when the tiling is done and its all cleaned up.

----------

